# Best Budget SoundCard 2015



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2015)

In my quest of replacing the messed up onboard audio on my X99 motherboard, I have decided to purchase a soundcard. I will be running a set of 2.0 Logitech speakers off of this and at times my Beats Solo HD headphones. What are your opinions on the best budget soundcard on the market right now?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 2, 2015)

i voted DSX cause i have one and it works great for the price it is


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

Creative all the way. the Xonars are good but the drivers and driver support are virtually non-existent unless using 3rd party modded drivers. Older games might have issues with the soundcard, loads of audio anomalies and sound clipping. Source engine based games are some of the worst. if you set the game to use hardware acceleration in the games menu


If you dont mind picking up something second hand "Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro" is a very good card for the money. I had one of these cards and it was absolutely stella


----------



## Kursah (Dec 2, 2015)

+1 to the above.

I have an old Auzen Forte PCI-e card, that's based on X-Fi, but it's either stuck using dated drivers or modded drivers. I keep it around as a backup. Was a damn good card though...I used it for years.

I'd have to agree with Freedom, Creative is the way forward here. You could also consider a USB DAC/AMP like an Aune T1 as well. That's what I replaced my Auzen with, works great. I missed the Creative EQ until I used Equalizer APO + Peace GUI. Have a headphone amp and a set of RCA outputs you can send to your speakers using the proper cable. There are other USB Dacs and DAC/AMPs that might work for you as well.

Check out Massdrop, they usually have audio sales all the time, and you might get something nice for  a good price if enough people dedicate to buy the deal.

Edit:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/udac-3-amp-dac


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 2, 2015)

none of the above!

I don't understand why you think it's a good idea to buy a sound card over a Creative or Asus USB stick. I wouldn't risk unseating my heavy ass video card or Noctua cooler for a $30 sound card that is going to collect dust.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2015)

I never even thought of a USB DAC, thanks for the tip. My budget is around $60 or so and I'm not opposed to getting something used.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> none of the above!
> 
> I don't understand why you think it's a good idea to buy a sound card over a Creative or Asus USB stick. I wouldn't risk unseating my heavy ass video card or Noctua cooler for a $30 sound card that is going to collect dust.



as someone with 970s in SLi -- I find your argument lacking. AthlonX2 has Corsair Hydro coolers and not some chunky monkey of a Noctua D-14. It might be a pain in the ass for you. but I have a SB-Z sandwiched between 2 970s and I have not had any problems with one of the 970s being dislodged and falling out of the sky.

If im not mistaken, the soundcard isnt being bought for you.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> I wouldn't risk unseating my heavy ass video card or Noctua cooler for a $30 sound card that is going to collect dust.



I don't understand what you mean and why that would happen. I've used sound cards for 14 years and never had that happen..  Can you explain?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I don't understand what you mean and why that would happen. I've used sound cards for 14 years and never had that happen..  Can you explain?



I think shes trolling


----------



## Jetster (Dec 2, 2015)

ASUS all the way. I have never had an issue with drivers


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the Xonars are good but the drivers and driver support are virtually non-existent unless using 3rd party modded drivers



yea im using the UNI modded drivers, but they work in win 10 flawlessly


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Dec 2, 2015)

Got a Creative Soundblaster ZxR BNIB I would sell you for $130 (and ship if in US)


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 2, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> I never even thought of a USB DAC, thanks for the tip. My budget is around $60 or so and I'm not opposed to getting something used.



you can buy whatever you like. I have a heavy Accelero cooler on my 670 and if I even breathe on my case it unseats lol

just don't spend a lot of money.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 2, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> I never even thought of a USB DAC, thanks for the tip. My budget is around $60 or so and I'm not opposed to getting something used.



Look for a used T1 and see if you can talk em down. Mine is the original version and it kicks ass...still using the original tube it came with too. There's a lot of USB dacs out there now, you might go for a budget option like a Sabre DAC, they perform well. If I can find the sale info I'll link you to it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> yea im using the UNI modded drivers, but they work in win 10 flawlessly



I had an Xonar D2X and STX still had problems with source based and older games that had EAX support on windows 7. Audio anomalies and clipping out the wazoo. UNI drivers fixed some of the games but there is only so far 3rd party drivers can go. Gave up and went back to creative, Never had a problem since and its been 2-3years already


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had an Xonar D2X and STX still had problems with source based and older games that had EAX support on windows 7. Audio anomalies and clipping out the wazoo. UNI drivers fixed some of the games but there is only so far 3rd party drivers can go. Gave up and went back to creative, Never had a problem since and its been 2-3years already



Yes, Have Xonar DX and X-FI HD... Xonar is unusable and glitchy... and they will never mend it. Blame C-Media.

Currently I can recommend only Creative and external. Creative cheap one.... the audigy 4... pardon Audigy Rx... or SB-Z.

Best option... fleabay... X-Fi titanium costs around 20$ often... take that...


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think shes trolling



my monitor goes dead when the case is bumped and the only way to fix it is to kill the power, unplug DVI, pop case, loosen thumb screw, remove video card and reinstall it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> my monitor goes dead when the case is bumped and the only way to fix it is to kill the power, unplug DVI, pop case, loosen thumb screw, remove video card and reinstall it.



ghetto mod!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ghetto mod!



i'm certain it's due to the weight of the cooler (the video card looks warped). when the case is bumped the video  card loses connection with the express lane but the fans keeps spinning because of the extra power? IT'S WEIRD  

the only solution is to put the stock cooler back on but it sounds like a Leaf blower.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm certain it's due to the weight of the cooler (the video card looks warped). when the case is bumped the video  card loses connection with the express lane but the fans keeps spinning because of the extra power? IT'S WEIRD
> 
> the only solution is to put the stock cooler back on but it sounds like a Leaf blower.



Or just upgrade to a 960/970 that turns the fans off when idle - but like you said, you have no money.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Or just upgrade to a 960/970 that turns the fans off when idle - but like you said, you have no money.



I didn't say that 

I am going to upgrade my PC by Spring 2016


----------



## m0nt3 (Dec 2, 2015)

I voted DSX, I have the DS and it was a nice upgrade from the onboard realtek 892 on my sabertooth board. More volume and better bass. If you are plugging headphones in, be sure to use the front panel jack it has a higher gain than the speaker out on the rear of the card. Plenty of volume with my Sony MDR-V6 w/ beyer dynamic pads.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2015)

heck id probably look at a PowerColor Card for the chip on it. Most cards use CH or SB


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a Asus Xonar U1 (usb).  I bought it for $30 cdn with a pair of Asus  headphones.   It comes with Dolby digital and other stuff.  It has driver issues sometimes but is usually OK.  Problem now is that I am now running Win10 and it doesn't have drivers.  Hoping for something modded.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 2, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> I have a Asus Xonar U1 (usb).  I bought it for $30 cdn with a pair of Asus  headphones.   It comes with Dolby digital and other stuff.  It has driver issues sometimes but is usually OK.  Problem now is that I am now running Win10 and it doesn't have drivers.  Hoping for something modded.



i'm sure Asus will update eventually.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm sure Asus will update eventually.



#Eventually™


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm surprised no one makes Realtek based high end soundcards. Because Realtek seems to be the only one to updat their shit. No matter what OS I had, network and audio drivers from Realtek ALWAYS worked. I know many use Realtek on motherboards, but still. There seem to be a lot of people who don't have such. Just slam Realtek ALC1xxx series audio processor next to bunch of high end components and call it a day. And yet, no one does that. For some reason.


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Creative-SB0880-Blaster-X-Fi-Titanium-7-1-Channel-PCIe-x1-Sound-Card-Dell-F333J-/361441807050?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202351%26meid%3D1a8e8399e93c4633b96770df6a6f906e%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D131664714362&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Cheap and it works. Drivers are current.


----------



## Frick (Dec 14, 2015)

Slightly old topic I havent read through, but if you have a PCI slot the SB0460 can usually be found for little money and it's apparently an X-fi Platinum. I found it in an old Dell and it's pretty good.


----------



## oinkypig (Dec 14, 2015)

Ive only owned Original PCI based x-fi cards extrememusic and fatality platinum and can only assume the x-fi titanium pcie is based on the same xram tech. There were problems in windows xp, and vista but the drivers work really well in windows 7 and if I upgraded to a x99 or z170 i too probably wouldnt use the onboard soundcard Unless it was creatives x-fi. The software for pcie should be already a go in win 10. although i would recommend better speakers for clarity, Re xxx 6.5c


----------

